
Code Hard or Go Home - mshafrir
http://hypercritical.co/2013/04/12/code-hard-or-go-home
======
msoad
I disagree with Android part. Other companies do not "contribute" to android.
They put stuff on top of Android. It's not good for Google. They can use all
Google work without giving a dime to Google(Amazon, Barnes & Noble and even
Samsung).

I think Google will scape form this Android situation with just not working on
Android anymore. They can easily make a lightweight Linux that runs Webkit on
top it (Chrome OS mobile?) and make a pure web app ecosystem and discontinue
Android development. This will KILL Amazon and other abusers.

~~~
alwillis
Since Amazon and others have already forked Android, it actually doesn't
matter what Google does. Amazon and the rest can go on for years with what
they currently have.

------
signa11
very nicely written article, seems like 10x (or is it like 100x) difference
between goog's contributions, and everyone else's creates a _very_ asymmetric
playing field for everyone else.

other notable stuff from the article: "... can’t just mine for more resources
and build new developer barracks." and most importantly, "... And as a wise
man once said, you come at the king, you best not miss."

